# New here! 1st FET *



## Soon? (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi
I have been coming here as a guest for some time and have now decided to register. I am 33 years old and have been married for 6 years, TTC for 4 years.  I have endo and recently had a lap to remove chocolate cyst and adhesions.  I have now started FET cycle (1st IVF NOV 06 failed), going for baseline scan on Friday. I would love to hear from anyone in similar situation.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Soon?

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends 

 with your treatment <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxpt035YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Strawberries x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Soon, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Why don't you head on over to the cycle buddies threads where you can join other ladies going through treatment at the same time as you are. You would fit in with either the October / NOvember ladies or the November / December one so have a look (join both if you like!) ans see if it's for you:

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's a few more links which you might find useful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

Lots of luck with your treatment.

C~x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Soon?,

Welcome to FF!

Good luck with your tx!   

Siobhan xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to say hello and welcome to ff

good luck with everything

lea-Anne xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *soon* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Soon,
I am new too, and having FET. 1st scan next Thurs. Good luck, let me know how you get on.


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Soon,
I hope your baseline scan when well and I wanted to wish you luck for your FET   
Dahlia x


----------



## Soon? (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello everyone
Thank you for all your kind words of support.  I went for my baseline scan yesterday and everything is as it should be .  I am now only having one sniff twice a day and now also taking tablets, one at the moment but this will increase and then it all looks very confusing!, I go for my next scan 22nd Nov to make sure everything is ready and then ET 26th hopefully. I feel very excited at the moment and coping well with all the side effects. This is much easier than full IVF.

Neptune, it's nice to hear from you, let me know how you get on next week.  I am really pleased that I have found someone doing the same as me, Have you joined Nov/Dec cycle buddies, it took me a while to work out what to do but got there in the end.  Good Luck with your treatment and lets hope we all have a very happy christmas.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi soon, no I've not joined cycle buddies yet, still unsure what to do, think may ask for a consultation this week. Pleased everything is going well for you so far.


----------

